
Why startups need to be cult-like - paraschopra
https://invertedpassion.com/why-startups-need-to-be-cult-like/
======
andrewstuart
>>> So, during interviews, focus on asking questions that reveal a person’s
worldview. My personal favorite question is to ask a person whether s/he
believes in God or not.

Where do I even start to explain how wrong this is? How can the author be so
naive as to say this in public?

